# Need Dr Suess transfers...Where?



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

I am looking for Stock Transfers that have a Dr Suess Theme. I only need 20-30 and they don't all have to be the same design or story. A preschool is wanting all the staff to wear something Dr suess related and they thought they would have shirts made. I wanted to buy stock transfers to keep the cost down because they don't want to spend over $8-$10 a shirt...teachers are paying out of their own pocket.

Thanks


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

These images are not licensed for transfers.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

That link doesn't work for me. If they are transfers I can almost assure you they are not licensed.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

CW. I have no idea where they are coming from but certainly not from any major manufacturer in the U.S. I think the customer should verify the licensing with the Etsy supplier.


----------



## Corel Whisperer (Sep 1, 2010)

I have deleted the link and post the OP can do the search on their own. I wasn't trying to promote the use of illegal designs for transfers....


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I understand. I know that some of the designs shown are definitely not licensed.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 13, 2012)

Even if they were licensed I'm sure they would only be for personal use, and not to be made into t-shirts for a company. I have several packs of transfers that came with a CD of Disney clipart (clearance from some office supply store, not Etsy), I'm sure they would have issues with someone using it for handmade candle store employees.

Etsy seems to be a huge mishmash of incredible original arts and crafts and copyright infringing laziness. At least there's a much higher ratio of cool things than eBay has!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Let the buyer beware!


----------



## wedgees (Aug 22, 2011)

proworlded said:


> Let the buyer beware!


I felt like it may be a license issue since I wasn't finding them in any of my searches.

Thanks


----------



## gorilladiver (Oct 25, 2011)

Frequently Asked Questions
just some interesting information on Dr. Seuss artwork

Dr. Seuss - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

his widow Audrey Geisel, and Dr. Seuss Enterprises, L.P. is very protective of the Dr. Seuss brand


----------

